# Need a 12" Sub replacment for Yahmaha sw1500



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

I have this yahmahaYST-SW1500 home sub with a blown sub. as far as i can tell its about 3 ft^3 with a 8" long 4" port in the front what would be my best options? 

# General Features:
# Black finish and grille color 
# 12-inch long stroke with dual bias cone driver
# Full function remote control
# Built-In 1000w YST Amplifier
# Continuously Variable 80-100Hz Crossover
# Amplifier Power: 1000w 
# Nominal Impedance: 8 ohms 
# Frequency Response: 18 Hz – 170 Hz ± 24 dB 
# Crossover Frequency: Variable 
# Low Frequency Driver 
# Bass Reflex 
# Terminals: 3-way posts 
# Built-in Amplifier 

# Power Specifications:
# 120 V 250-watts 60 Hz

# Dimensions:
# 20 x 17.75 x 16.5-inches (H x W x D)
# 52.8-pounds


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

one option i was thinking about is take the port out and seal it up. split the inside in half with 1" mdf as a devider and put 2 12" dayton h0's in it one bottom stock position and cut a hole in the top for a 2nd. with about 1.3ft^3 sealed each. amp is 1000watts so they say

or just a single HF


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

also if the specs say Nominal Impedance: 8 ohms how would i wire up a HF at 4ohm?

another quastion about something else. i have 2 cerwin vega d9 floor speakers with blown 15" woofers. i could buy new replacment 15" woofers have the vegas rebuilt or could i get a 15" powerd sub and add a 240watt dayton amp to the back and have a powered floor speaker? it receiver im using is a yahmaha 8500 with 130wattx7


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

For reference

The replacement part numbers are

X3483A00 - Original Model - $175
X3483D00 - updated/revised model - $148

LOUD SPEAKER 30CM YST-SW1500, Yamaha X3483D00 at TigerDirect Partsearch
LOUD SPEAKER 30CM YST-SW1500, Yamaha X3483D00 at PartStore.com[/QUOTE]


----------

